# Breaking news!!!



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

amazon does not buy uber. Get ready for packages with pax on a pool ride.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

_He is risen!
_
um, I mean,

_April Fools!_


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

"Last edited by a moderator: Yesterday at 7:25 PM"

damn, mods...


----------

